# Basket case 4430 $$$



## sixtyninegmc (Jul 20, 2011)

I guess I am kinda after an opinion poll of sorts. Needing to buy at least one, thinking on two tractors this winter. There is a deere 4430 for sale a few hours south of me I am debating driving down and looking at. Total basket case, guy bought it with the motor seized up (overheated?), split it and pulled the motor, never got any farther. Don't know how well the pieces were taken care of once disassembled, or how far the motor was tore down. It needs some cab glass, and is a powershift. He wants $5k. What would you guys say it is worth? Think it is a worthy project? I am a mechanic, and a motor rebuild is no problem. In my mind the biggest downside is not knowing what gremlins might show up once the motor is running, brakes, finals, transmission, steering etc. The biggest draw is that it would be a sound-gard deere long before I could afford one otherwise. I grew up, and fell in love with farming, with 4020's, 4240's and 4450's, so I would love to have one of my own. Opinions?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Probably not a cornucopia of tractors to choose from in Alaska. As you mentioned, those series of tractors have always been considered one of Deere's best. If it looks anywhere decent and not bent and broken beyond repair, I would say go for it. Good luck


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Granted the powershift trans is a big ? mark as they can be expensive to repair if there's a problem but hopefully for you trans was operational when engine seized. Up side is either a 404 or 466 cid engine will fit the 4430 if you run into a snag on the current engine.


----------



## JayTN (Jul 12, 2015)

Several around here have put combine engines in the 44xx series Deeres. You might could get one shipped in for less than a complete overhaul. I would also go through the rear and trans while I had it apart to save potential future headaches.


----------



## bjr (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm a mechanic as well and it really pains me to see10-15 year old tractors in the local scap yard. It was a ford. The other tractor that I seen was a International and is just setting in a dealers lot, been there over 10 years (transmission problems). Guys farming in this area apparently have been badly burn on price of parts, so, everyone just steers clear of major repairs. Those tractors were in 50-60 hp range. I'm a real fixerupper type and I even had to quit. bjr


----------



## sixtyninegmc (Jul 20, 2011)

Dawg, you are very right that tractor selection is very slim up here, and most are pretty rough. Everything else I have looked at is in the lower 48, this one not having to be hauled 2100 miles minimum makes it pretty appealing. I would probably look at picking up another tractor, with a loader on it, while I am in the states this winter.

Jay, I would love to go through the old girl stem to stern right off the bat, but I really hope that is not the case with this one, as I really can't afford to do the rear and trans this winter. That is the biggest risk, I think. The thought that we might rebuild the engine, and then have it sit through a haying season needing more $$$ spent, is a little sad. Made it this year without it though, so we could do it again. Starting over from scratch this year with my equipment, hard on the pocketbook and just a little stressful!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Can u talk to the previous owner by any chance? Most folk are less willing to lie about things face to face if you can o find out more about the history of the tranny, pump, etc.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm with Dawg. Do as much research as you can on the "good part" of the tractor and assume you need a whole new (used) motor. If it turns out to be salvageable, great. But plan for the worst. Without knowing what good tractors sell for in your unique area, I'd say the project is worth a shot.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

[double post. I should put a hilarious joke here. Too bad I don't have one!]


----------



## sixtyninegmc (Jul 20, 2011)

Hah, I don't think good tractors sell in our state often enough to get a good idea. Usually pretty steep on price, deals can be found, but there are so few tractors to choose from up here that you wait a long long time for something nice to come up. Missed out on a 1206 ih for $7500 :-(

I don't think the current owner knows the previous owner or his contact info, but I will ask.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

What kind of knowledge did the current owner have....how long has he had it? Any info to be gleaned would be good, one biggie....do you know the hours and if they are accurate. Could run the vin through the Deere site at your dealer and possibly find out a bit of info as well.....


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm sure you guys up that far North know how to handle the fuel gel issue. Those early JD diesels were notorious for gelling the fuel because their fuel tank is out in front of the radiator.

Even here in Nebraska, they will freeze below zero with blended fuel. I think the price is high for the "unknown". There was a 4320 Ps that sold here just last week on auction that brought $11k.

Good luck,

Troy


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

NebTrac said:


> I'm sure you guys up that far North know how to handle the fuel gel issue. Those early JD diesels were notorious for gelling the fuel because their fuel tank is out in front of the radiator.
> 
> Even here in Nebraska, they will freeze below zero with blended fuel. I think the price is high for the "unknown". There was a 4320 Ps that sold here just last week on auction that brought $11k.
> 
> ...


 There were no factory built JD 4320's with a powershift trans if Ps meant trans type. Please explain how fuel tank in front of engine is any worse for fuel gelling than 18 wheeler fuel tanks under/behind cabs especially when considering the crossover line between the 2 tanks?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

That's probably a 4230 typo, Jim.


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

Sorry, yep 4230.

Troy


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Was semi mechanic for a mess of years...So, from that knowledge only, most semis have a fuel tank heater. Heat is supplied to fuel via engine coolant. Usually 2 hoses supply coolant to a heat exchanger in the tank. Not sure if same applies to JD front fuel tanks or not.

73, Mark

Correction, 1 hose supplies and 1 hose returns...not 2 supply.


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

Tx Jim said:


> There were no factory built JD 4320's with a powershift trans if Ps meant trans type. Please explain how fuel tank in front of engine is any worse for fuel gelling than 18 wheeler fuel tanks under/behind cabs especially when considering the crossover line between the 2 tanks?


Its not out in front on the engine, so to speak. That was the problem. You have engine, then radiator, then the tank. No heat from the engine helping out and radiator pulling in air from the sides.

I know nothing how they keep trucks or if its any worse. Nowadays with electric heaters I don't think its a problem. But, when these tractors were introduced that was not the case.

Troy


----------



## sixtyninegmc (Jul 20, 2011)

Fuel gelling is not an issue in the wintertime, so long as the correct fuel is used. We do not run blended fuel in the winter, but straight #1, basically heating oil. Plus the location of the tank does not matter much, as most gelling issue are at startup. I really don't plan on putting a loader on this one if I get it, the PS is not my favorite with a loader, so it probably won't run much at all in the winter.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

When ya going to check it out?


----------



## sixtyninegmc (Jul 20, 2011)

Well, I think I am gonna call the guy again tomorrow, and try to get down there next week. I have a bunch of hay deliveries to make this weekend, then I will be free to take a trip. Was debating about whether to go take a look or not, when a guy got ahold of me and asked if I would be willing to bring a trailer load of hay down there. Decision made! I'll already have the gooseneck on and in the neighborhood....


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

sixtyninegmc

Too bad you're not closer to Texas as I could sell you a 4440 QR,cab,3 scv,s with less than 10,000 hrs(2 owner tractor) that blows cold air,runs & everything operates correctly but cab has a little rust damage for $12,000


----------



## sixtyninegmc (Jul 20, 2011)

Damn, Jim. That's a pretty good deal, even for down there! My grandparents retired to Brownsville, how far away from there are you? Might have to go see them....sad thing about living in Alaska, being 2100 miles from the next closest state, anywhere seems close!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm 30 miles south of Ft Worth. 4440 needs a little TLC but trans shifts correctly and pto operates correctly. I forgot it also has 3 sets of JD rear wheel weights


----------



## sixtyninegmc (Jul 20, 2011)

Well, got ahold of the seller and got some more info, and arranged to go look at it next Saturday morning. He was not sure of the hours, he is pretty well housebound now. His late friend and him bought the tractor at an auction several years ago. He had the money, friend had the skills to fix it. The friend tore it down, found it had been oil-starved, spun the mains and scored the block. Friend was debating between line boring the block or finding a new motor, when it sounds like he passed away. The tractor was supposed to be a good runner when it was ran out of oil, the only thing not well covered in storage was the block. The owner bolted it back to the trans, trying to get the halves put together enough to sell. Depending on the journal scoring and any weather damage, I may be looking for another block. May just pick up a used motor, found them from $3000 up.

Hope it is in as good of shape as the guy claims! One slight downside is that it is a wheatland, no 3 point, but that is fine for what I need it for.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I'll bet there weren't a large number of 4430 standard's(wheatland) built. You may have a collector's item.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

I rebuilt the 466 in an excavator a few years back. - Sorta along the same lines - the bearings spun on a few rods. Till I got another crank (mine was cracked), a few rods, a bunch of caps, the cam and followers, had the block line bored, got a new oil pump..... the cost of a shortblock looked cheap. if you can find a good runner cheap, I'd go for it, especially since the 4430 engines were not good at starting in cold.

Rodney


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Rodney R said:


> if you can find a good runner cheap, I'd go for it, especially since the 4430 engines were not good at starting in cold.
> 
> Rodney


I'd guess pullout engines aren't as plentiful in Alaska as in the lower 48. Hard starting problems should be overcome with new pistons and correct cyl head repair which should be included in an engine OH..


----------



## sixtyninegmc (Jul 20, 2011)

Pullout engines can be hard to find up here, but I am going to be in the states with a gooseneck this winter, so I may shop around and bring one up with me, if the block is damaged beyond repair. I personally would rather build an engine myself and know what I have, vs. finding a used runner that is an unknown.

The starting issues on the 4430's, was that mainly a compression issue, or lack thereof? One of the cylinder kits I looked at was a higher ratio kit, might help that.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

4430's were hard starting engines because of lower compression & mechanical aneroid linkage not resetting to starting position on inj pump.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Another thing I just remembered (dang Oldtimers disease) that improves engine starting on tractors with the Bosch inj pumps is after stopping engine while oil in inj pump is warm push throttle to wide open position then return throttle to idle position. This sets rack in pump to starting position which is more difficult to do when the IP oil is COLD.


----------



## sixtyninegmc (Jul 20, 2011)

Update on the tractor, went and looked at it this morning. Short story is that it was way worse than the guy had let on. Had been sitting split, outside, for 12 years, not the "couple years" he had told me over the phone. It was a quad range, not a powershift, and had been bought from a college experimental farm, which would make me fear uneducated operators may have abused the range gears. The hydro pump was froze solid, the radiator had a hole the size of a cantaloupe, the interior was destroyed, and all the engine parts I looked at showed very high hours. 
I offered him $1200, which he took as a personal insult. It needed so much more than just an engine, and I am actually kind of glad he turned down my offer.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

69gmc

I think you correct to keep looking.

Jim


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Funny how one guys diamond in the ruff is just a lump of coal. Pisses me off to waste time to go look at a peice of shit. I went to look at a dump trailer one time guy has it rounded full of old tires wants 5 grand and I get to keep the tires. The trailer wa sn't worth $200 in scrap.


----------



## sixtyninegmc (Jul 20, 2011)

It is amazing how folks can lie about something's condition on the phone, and not expect you to see the truth when looking for yourself. This guy got so offended, he told me he guessed I just wasn't man enough to need that big of a tractor.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

sixtyninegmc said:


> It is amazing how folks can lie about something's condition on the phone, and not expect you to see the truth when looking for yourself. This guy got so offended, he told me he guessed I just wasn't man enough to need that big of a tractor.


Wow some people. I would have told him a real man would have already had the tractor up and running and wouldn't have it laying around in pieces like that....


----------



## sixtyninegmc (Jul 20, 2011)

He was house bound, permanently on oxygen, so I was trying to be nice. Granted, sounds like that happened in the last year or so, so that leaves 11 years he coulda been putting her together. Sad part is seeing what used to be a great tractor rot.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Good for you for taking the high road.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

sixtyninegmc said:


> He was house bound, permanently on oxygen, so I was trying to be nice. Granted, sounds like that happened in the last year or so, so that leaves 11 years he coulda been putting her together.


I USED to have a soft-spot to a fault for older people. Been screwed and obseved just as much shady crap from older folks as I have from a punk with their pants around their ankles. But those punks were prolly raised by somebody...shoulda pinched of his O2 hose and let him listen fer a spell instead of beating his gums. 
Naw, you did right...in my book
73, mark


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

I guess it is a double edge sword; wanting to respect the elderly and the frustration of being lied to then insulted to boot you did well holding your tongue..... I would like to think I could be that patient but some times my frustration over rides my common sense...


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

There is a reason many people have big "junkyards" that end up rotting. They put a higher value on it then is realistic. To each his own.

Scrap guy will get it cheap when it goes up for auction.


----------

